

Route9.js: WebM/VP8 decoding in JavaScript - kinetik
https://groups.google.com/a/webmproject.org/group/codec-devel/browse_thread/thread/632a2e3e51546ee6#

======
zrgiu_
This is one more example of how fast javascript has become. This is awesome.

For fellow Chinese ISP (who forbid google groups) clients, here's a direct
link to the example: <http://people.xiph.org/~bens/route9/route9.html>

